# 2014 Utah Sportsmans Antelope Video



## ivideowildlife (Jan 20, 2013)

Jeremy's dad Ted had a 6 by pass heart surgery & after his recovery made the trip down to hunt with his son.
Take a minute to watch "Wide Glide" Memories Were Made
Link: http://www.i-videowildlife.com/our-o...-jeremy-hailey

Thanks

Kelly Cox


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice work on the video and perfect, humane shot on a trophy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid., thanks for sharing.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Loved it. Great video and great editing. Could hardly wait for that trigger pull. I love the way you incorporated the drone work. Fantastic.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OUTSTANDING! Thanks for sharing this with us. Congratulations to all involved especially the father for coming so far after a by pass surgery, way to go Ted!


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Great story and video


----------

